# For Those Still Buying iPhone Friday:



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Let's pool our questions and answers on this.

Where will you go to get one? Will you arrive early?

Is there any way to find out which Rogers Stores will have stock and how much in order to make a decision?

This would be useful to know.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Shonline,

I called a few places - seems like no one is guaranteeing that there will be a lot of iPhones. One Rogers Wireless store I called said that I should show up early because, he said, "lets just say there is not enough to go around. That's a good description". 

But I called Rogers (CS) and the woman said that Rogers will be fully stocked and she has no reason to believe that there is any reason why there would only be 15-20 per store. 

But then again, everyone keeps saying how these CSRs don't and won't know anything 'till Friday.

I don't know if I'll arrive early. I don't really want to line up but that might not be my choice.. although for some reason I JUST can't picture the stores in Collingwood, or even the one at the Upper Canada Mall in Newmarket (my potential iPhone stores) to be packed. It just seems like it's a US thing to me, but I don't know why I think that - I'm sure some will be packed.

Although I'll probably go at like, 10ish or so.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Although I'll probably go at like, 10ish or so.


Do you work?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Do you work?


No, I'm 17.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> No, I'm 17.


Ah. That answers everything.


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Sad that anyone's parents would let their kids have the iPhone 3G at those rates. Wish I had stupid parents when I was 17.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Funny. I wonder what answers your negative, idiotic, unsupported posts. Care to venture a guess?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Fen said:


> Sad that anyone's parents would let their kids have the iPhone 3G at those rates. Wish I had stupid parents when I was 17.


Please. I' have 1 Siemens phone, 2 Samsung phones, Audiovox Thera, Palm Treo 600, Motorola Razr, BlackBerry 7290, BlackBerry 8700, BlackBerry 8800, 2 BlackBerry curves (one is broken) T-Mobile Sidekick 2, T-Mobile Sidekick 3, iPhone 1st Gen. And in 3 days I'll have an iPhone 3G. I consider myself an expert


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Fen said:


> Sad that anyone's parents would let their kids have the iPhone 3G at those rates. Wish I had stupid parents when I was 17.


Can we PLEASE have the thread back? Please???

Let's chat about where to find these on Friday.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Interesting article here:

MacNN | O2: Apple to blame for iPhone 3G ordering woes

Especially this:

"Unfortunately, they have only been able to supply a small proportion of the number of phones we asked for, because they are launching simultaneously in 22 countries."

and

"A "few dozen" iPhones are expected at each O2 or Carphone Warehouse location on July 11th, with new shipments coming once a week for sometime thereafter."

Sound familiar??

stu


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Shonline, where are you going to get your iPhone? Do you plan on having a back up Rogers store in case they sell out at your first choice?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Shonline, where are you going to get your iPhone? Do you plan on having a back up Rogers store in case they sell out at your first choice?


My first choice in the Burlington/Oakville area is not getting ANY and my second choice is not sure yet. So, to be honest, I am still researching. I wish we could find out somehow where Rogers will be sending the bulk of their GTA units.... In wouldn't mind travelling in to Toronto if I thought my chances were better...


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

*I just dont see the need to line up*

To be honest I dont believe there will be a real scarcity issue, particularly with prices being what they are. I will go to my nearby Rogers store in the morning, they are close to my work on Avenue Road. If they have it, I will get it. If not, I will get it next week.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I will get mine as a HUP on my corp plan so it will be later this month/next month. I will have to order a new case, invisisghelid and new dock first.

People getting theirs on friday, are you prepared to baby your devices until accessories are available? The new case WILL scratch easily


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

petero1818 said:


> To be honest I dont believe there will be a real scarcity issue, particularly with prices being what they are. I will go to my nearby Rogers store in the morning, they are close to my work on Avenue Road. If they have it, I will get it. If not, I will get it next week.


Well, I hope you are correct. But with some stores in suburbia getting 15 phones, that would be a scarcity issue if you live in those areas. Then, as the thread was created to sort out, where does one go to ensure access to supply?

Heck, 15 phones in a store in Mississauga will be gone in 30 minutes. and this completely ignores the issue of choice. "Gee sir, all we have left is the 8gig white phone...."

Waiting is an option for those who don't travel out of the country for a living... I for one, will be out of town beginning Saturday for a week, home for 3 days then gone for a month. 

Heck, the US apple stores will post supply online for potential customers to view. Sure would be nice to have that info up here.

Stu


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

psxp said:


> I will get mine as a HUP on my corp plan so it will be later this month/next month. I will have to order a new case, invisisghelid and new dock first.
> 
> People getting theirs on friday, are you prepared to baby your devices until accessories are available? The new case WILL scratch easily


I was hoping to go to the sherway apple store friday where I can only hope they will have a smattering of new cases... and get a cheap temp case.

I will order one online from more-thing when I can and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Ah. That answers everything.


Like I said in another thread, "there's going to be a lot of happy teenagers this friday"


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

jawknee said:


> Like I said in another thread, "there's going to be a lot of happy teenagers this friday"


Cool. Please add one 40 year old to the list (if he can find a store to buy one). 

Even as an old guy, I admit to feeling about 25 but sure wish I could remember 17. Heck, with your helpful post fresh in my mind, maybe I can accomplish that on Friday!

Stu


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I will be in Dubai the week following the iPhone 3G's release, so I hope that I can find one quickly.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

shonline said:


> Cool. Please add one 40 year old to the list (if he can find a store to buy one).
> 
> Even as an old guy, I admit to feeling about 25 but sure wish I could remember 17. Heck, with your helpful post fresh in my mind, maybe I can accomplish that on Friday!
> 
> Stu


That's awesome Stu, I wish I could remember feeling 17 too! Enjoy your iPhone! Hell, at your ripe old age, you DESERVE it.

Wait, is your daddy buying you yours too?


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

*You should wait.*



shonline said:


> Well, I hope you are correct. But with some stores in suburbia getting 15 phones, that would be a scarcity issue if you live in those areas. Then, as the thread was created to sort out, where does one go to ensure access to supply?
> 
> Heck, 15 phones in a store in Mississauga will be gone in 30 minutes. and this completely ignores the issue of choice. "Gee sir, all we have left is the 8gig white phone...."
> 
> ...


To be honest if you are travelling that much I would wait to buy it. Given the way data rates are charged when roaming out of country, you dont want to experiment with Iphone Data while outside of Canada. You could come home to a $3000.00 bill or more. But I understand your frustration with the issue being discussed.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

jawknee said:


> That's awesome Stu, I wish I could remember feeling 17 too! Enjoy your iPhone! Hell, at your ripe old age, you DESERVE it.
> 
> Wait, is your daddy buying you yours too?


Ha!

I barely have my own daddy converted to a mac mini - but - I did get the approval of my wife (WAF) and that is not to be underestimated.

Stu


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think there is any problem waiting in line for the iPhone. I've seen line-ups at Future Shop when the new video games comes out. I work and I'll be taking the day off and waiting inline at a Roger wireless store in a Mall. I can't wait!


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Please. I' have 1 Siemens phone, 2 Samsung phones, Audiovox Thera, Palm Treo 600, Motorola Razr, BlackBerry 7290, BlackBerry 8700, BlackBerry 8800, 2 BlackBerry curves (one is broken) T-Mobile Sidekick 2, T-Mobile Sidekick 3, iPhone 1st Gen. And in 3 days I'll have an iPhone 3G. I consider myself an expert


You must be really easy to reach :lmao:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

shonline said:


> Ha!
> 
> I barely have my own daddy converted to a mac mini - but - I did get the approval of my wife (WAF) and that is not to be underestimated.
> 
> Stu


hahaha awesome!
enjoy it. hopefully the prices will come down soon(ish)
I'm trying to get my father converted to a mac (mbp or the like) from his piece of garbage toshiba which has died a few times on him. but I'm trying to hold off until they have better crapberry support with osx. I'd prefer to not have to learn how to sync a bb in order to teach him...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Gabbadude said:


> You must be really easy to reach :lmao:


Hahaha, all purchased in the order they were written - well as you can see I like to be on top of the latest phone! That's why I'm getting the iPhone 3G - even with the horrible value plans!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

uPhone - what do you think will be a good time to start lining up?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

KMPhotos said:


> uPhone - what do you think will be a good time to start lining up?


Well, it really depends. I can't imagine that some regular, local Rogers outlets will be sold out right when they open. I plan to go to one of these types of Rogers outlets. I'm probably going to get there at 10AM or so, just to be safe. But I don't think I'll have to get there right at 8AM.

However if you're going to an outlet in a mall, a flagship outlet, or one in Toronto or a major city, you should try and get there as soon as possible. If you plan to go to a Rogers Wireless in, say for example, the Eatons Centre, I'd get there at about 9AM. 

It's hard to tell whether there will be record-iPhone-launch-lows due to the horrible plans, or whether there are a lot of "us" - the people who are buying the iPhone anyway.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Well, it really depends. I can't imagine that some regular, local Rogers outlets will be sold out right when they open. I plan to go to one of these types of Rogers outlets. I'm probably going to get there at 10AM or so, just to be safe. But I don't think I'll have to get there right at 8AM.
> 
> However if you're going to an outlet in a mall, a flagship outlet, or one in Toronto or a major city, you should try and get there as soon as possible. If you plan to go to a Rogers Wireless in, say for example, the Eatons Centre, I'd get there at about 9AM.
> 
> It's hard to tell whether there will be record-iPhone-launch-lows due to the horrible plans, or whether there are a lot of "us" - the people who are buying the iPhone anyway.


Yeah - I haven't committed 100% to buying it on launch day. I'm just trying to get a feel for what others are doing on Friday.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a downtown TO-er...I am probably going to hover around my store at around 7:00ish to play it safe...there are a few other stores in running distance if i decide to sleep in instead and miss out


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Still picking one up, but since I'm in Muskoka there's only one regional Rogers Video/Wireless store, and they have said they won't have it (despite having other phones). I'ma call em again on Thursday to confirm that though.

Failing it appearing there, my only other choices are some authorized dealers. Chances are much less that they'll have em, but so far the stores have been also unsure about whether they will have them. Most say they will eventually have them, but whether or not on Friday, who knows. Again, I'll call on Thursday. As for times, I will probably stroll by around 9-10 (I already had Thursday and Friday off work; didn't need to ask for Friday off)


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

psxp said:


> I will get mine as a HUP on my corp plan so it will be later this month/next month. I will have to order a new case, invisisghelid and new dock first.
> 
> People getting theirs on friday, are you prepared to baby your devices until accessories are available? The new case WILL scratch easily


Actually i just had an iphone 3G holster case come in today and i preordered the invisible shield for the iphone 3G the week it was announced and that will be shipping this week


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Add another young guy to the list, im 18 and I will be showing up at the Eatons Centre Fido flagship store at around 6 to 7am this Friday. I want to make sure that I am one of the first ones in Canada to get my hands on it. 

Oh and by the way is no one going to be signing up with Fido??? Billing by the second and 7pm evenings people!!!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

i'm a pretty young guy too thats buying an iPhone friday, or at least am hoping too. My parents arent paying for it tho and im 20, so not a teenager anymore.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

photonut13 said:


> Add another young guy to the list, im 18 and I will be showing up at the Eatons Centre Fido flagship store at around 6 to 7am this Friday. I want to make sure that I am one of the first ones in Canada to get my hands on it.
> 
> Oh and by the way is no one going to be signing up with Fido??? Billing by the second and 7pm evenings people!!!


6 - 7 huh? Well I guess for the Eatons Centre you'll definitely have to do that to be the first in line.

You're making me re-think my 10AM plans lol. I'll try to get to Rogers as early as possible then.


----------



## reinspire (Jul 3, 2008)

photonut13 said:


> Add another young guy to the list, im 18 and I will be showing up at the Eatons Centre Fido flagship store at around 6 to 7am this Friday. I want to make sure that I am one of the first ones in Canada to get my hands on it.
> 
> Oh and by the way is no one going to be signing up with Fido??? Billing by the second and 7pm evenings people!!!


I would guess that not many people are hopping onto the Fido train because you're going to have to pay an extra $5.00 a month with Fido just so you can get access to the entire Rogers/Fido network. Fido calls it their "Expanded Network" and unfortunately without it, Fido's coverage is very limited. I must admit, I was originally drawn to Fido, but to me, $5/month on top of the plan that I'd be getting just isn't worth the extra evening time and by-the-second billing.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

uPhone said:


> 6 - 7 huh? Well I guess for the Eatons Centre you'll definitely have to do that to be the first in line.
> 
> You're making me re-think my 10AM plans lol. I'll try to get to Rogers as early as possible then.


Yea being early is the key, the only issue with the Eaton Centre is it opens at 10am on a weekday, so I am thinking I am going to have to locate the closet entrance to the Fido store and wait out there.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

reinspire said:


> I would guess that not many people are hopping onto the Fido train because you're going to have to pay an extra $5.00 a month with Fido just so you can get access to the entire Rogers/Fido network. Fido calls it their "Expanded Network" and unfortunately without it, Fido's coverage is very limited. I must admit, I was originally drawn to Fido, but to me, $5/month on top of the plan that I'd be getting just isn't worth the extra evening time and by-the-second billing.


I can understand this but city coverage is about the same w/out the extended network. And I rarely use my phone out of the city.


----------



## reinspire (Jul 3, 2008)

photonut13 said:


> I can understand this but city coverage is about the same w/out the extended network. And I rarely use my phone out of the city.


Then it's perfect for you. I'd just make sure to check out Fido's coverage maps to make sure that there aren't places that you go semi-frequently. There are some fairly popular places in Southern Ontario that fall outside Fido's coverage: Stratford, Sarnia, Goderich, Grand Bend, Collingwood, Wasaga Beach, etc.

It should be noted though, that you will still have access to Rogers network, you'll just have to pay 25¢/minute to use it. Good to know in case of an emergency.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

photonut13 said:


> Yea being early is the key, the only issue with the Eaton Centre is it opens at 10am on a weekday, so I am thinking I am going to have to locate the closet entrance to the Fido store and wait out there.


I think that regular Rogers stores usually open at 9AM. It might be worth your while to find a non-mall outlet or somewhere other than the Eatons Centre if you want to be one of the first!

I think tomorrow I'll call around again and figure out where I should go.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Just saw an iPhone 3G on a Bank of America commercial. It was about banking wirelessly on the BOA mobile site.

Also, the only "advertizing" I've heard from Rogers is a message on the customer service hold line saying "Rogers Wireless has reached an agreement with Apple to sell the Apple iPhone 3G in Canada. For more details visit Rogers.com/comingsoon


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm 15 and I'm buying the iPhone—all with my own money though. I'm not rich, just work hard. 

I've called around to a couple Rogers stores and they are all saying they do not open until 10AM. Is there any word on their being an 8AM launch in Canada from Rogers or Apple at all?


----------



## Albertan (Aug 12, 2007)

> *definetheline*
> 
> I'm 15 and I'm buying the iPhone—all with my own money though. I'm not rich, just work hard.



Respect, man. It's good to see one hard-working young man on this bulletin board.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey definetheline, welcome to the club of teens & iPhones!

I think that my local Rogers opens at 9AM... 

8AM is just Apple & AT&T in the US I think.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Hey definetheline, welcome to the club of teens & iPhones!
> 
> I think that my local Rogers opens at 9AM...
> 
> 8AM is just Apple & AT&T in the US I think.


My local rogers at masonville place opens at 10am

Mall opens at 7am

there is 4 stores selling them


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, 4? All the better for you then - if the line is too big in one place, walk a few feet to the next!


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm gonna get to the mall early. I'm thinking mall because that way if I strike out at one store, there are like 4 others I can check out.
I really hope they are not sold out by the time I get there, it would be a pretty sad day if that were to happen.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It would be a pretty sad day if your well being depended on the availability of something as superficial as an iPhone. No offense.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Hey definetheline, welcome to the club of teens & iPhones!
> 
> I think that my local Rogers opens at 9AM...
> 
> 8AM is just Apple & AT&T in the US I think.


I talked to a Rogers representative on the phone this evening and he claimed Rogers stores would start selling the iPhone at 8am.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

What about Rogers video stores? Are they distributors too?


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> What about Rogers video stores? Are they distributors too?


Most, if not all sell phones as well as rent videos. Ones with cable centres will be better, but Rogers Plus stores would be even better.... Although I believe most cable centres are now plus stores or will be in time


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

use_stupid_name said:


> Most, if not all sell phones as well as rent videos. Ones with cable centres will be better, but Rogers Plus stores would be even better.... Although I believe most cable centres are now plus stores or will be in time


Be careful about this though. The only Rogers Video within an hour drive for me does sell phones, but they said they won't have the iPhone. I'm gonna call again tomorrow, but as of this point it's a definite no.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Gene Rayburn said:


> Be careful about this though. The only Rogers Video within an hour drive for me does sell phones, but they said they won't have the iPhone. I'm gonna call again tomorrow, but as of this point it's a definite no.


Definitely call the store first. I should have been more specific. Most if not all sell _some_ phones. Your best odds at getting a store that sells the iPhone would go up greatly if the store were a Cable Centre and even more so with a Plus store.

Either way, call ahead of time. Last thing you wanna do is show up to shrugging shoulders.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is some "news" -- Just called the Rogers Wireless at the Upper Canada Mall.

I asked how many iPhones they've had - as usual he said I can't tell you but then he said "Put it this way, you'd have to be one of the first 100 people in line to get it here"

It's a pretty big Rogers store so I'd imagine that this will be quite typical for the major Rogers locations.


----------

